# Your Purchases for 2009



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 17, 2009)

Whats goin on everybody :] Along with the new year comes new gear. whats everyones planned purchases for the year?
Heads:
Engl Invader 100
Orange rockerverb 100?? maybe

Cabs:
orange 212

Rackgear:
Decimator
G system?? maybe again

Guitars:
Ibanez rga

Pedals etc.:
Another Ibz tubescreamer

all this requires.... work work work, mannies mannies mannies :]


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 17, 2009)

For me this year -

ET Guitars 30" 7 string custom with BK Cold Sweat and Miracle Man
Pickup upgrades for my ES335 - BK Stormy Monday and Riff Raff
Maybe new PC with new DAW and Drumkit From Hell


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 17, 2009)

noice :] how much is that custom gonna run you?


----------



## kmanick (Jan 17, 2009)

If I can come up with the cash
A Mesa Mark V head (if the reviews on them are good when peoople actually get them)
A GMW Custom 7
Bernie Rico Jr. Custom 7


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll take a Peavey 3120..and maybe a Mesa Mark V


----------



## Johann (Jan 17, 2009)

if all goes as planned

The matt tuck signature jackson in both colours  (I'm a RR and EMG whore, so this is epic win for me)

And some 15W made in england Marshall amp that a local luthier has in his store since the 80's or something.


----------



## Vince (Jan 17, 2009)

another Mesa 4x12 and maybe another seven string. Looking at Schecter for sure, just wish their necks were thinner. I love the EBMM Petrucci 7s with the Piezo, but they're a bit expensive, have no locking nut, and I'm not a big fan of the headstock design.


----------



## Harris (Jan 17, 2009)

Framus Cobra, Vader 4x12, and hopefully Rob does a run of Warrior V's


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 17, 2009)

Just bought an Ibanez S7320 tonight. I will probably also buy an Eventide Pitch Factor.

then these are "maybes":
New pickups/finish on S7320 - I hate plain black
Trade/sell my Mark IIC for a III or IV

Recording gear:
Small mixer for home recording and stuff
Alesis SR-16 or some drum software like EZDrummer
Keyboard with MIDI for recording only
5-string bass, probably from Rondo, also for recording only
Maybe a nicer pair of monitors


----------



## Variant (Jan 17, 2009)

Got a *Digitech DHP-55* rackmount harmonizer just this morning... sorry no picstory. 

Next on the list, is probably a *Voodoo Labs GCX* switcher, and some *Planet Waves* cable kits to hook get all my gear actually working at one time. 

After that, will be a biggie that I'm really exited about: As soon as Skip (*Knuckle Guitar Works*) gets his custom string supplier to get him the stuff, I'm going to have him build me a six string 39.55" *Quake Bass*, with a .265 gauge subcontra A00.  I'll be putting in a Bag End INFRA-21 sub in the studio to put out that 13.75 hz note! 

Besides that, I hope to have all the sordid details for *Infinity Guitar Works* sorted, so I can get rolling on a few prototypes before summer. The first ones will be going to myself and Macro. 

There's a few other things I'm jonesing for: A *Source Audio Multiwave* distortion pedal, *Roland Sonic Cell *synth module, *Eventide Pitch Factor* hamonizer pedal, that's about it. I'm trying to focus mostly on actually writing music as opposed to GAS'ing. After all, what is all this shit for?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 17, 2009)

A first 7- Either a Schecter Loomis, Apex1 or the new RG7321FM.

Engl Fireball
Ashdown 4x12

Beta Monkeys Double Bass Mania

Maybe a new pair of monitors if I can afford it. Now to get a job


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 17, 2009)

POD X3 Live

Carvin TS100 Power Amp

A new six string. Either a old Yamaha 1221M (or something close to those higher end models) or the new 27 fret xiphos. If the New Cooley sig (7 string model) gets good reviews from people I may have to check it out.


----------



## Herrseigneur (Jan 17, 2009)

I want/need/desire/GAS for/WILL OWN a recto before the end of the year. Maybe also a Decimator pedal....that's about it since the whole economy thing sucks, I dunno if I'm gonna keep my job, and I've got a baby coming in May.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 17, 2009)

blackmachine [atleast making the purchase after the summer]
engl invader
a second orange 4x12


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 17, 2009)

kmanick said:


> If I can come up with the cash
> A Mesa Mark V head (if the reviews on them are good when peoople actually get them)
> A GMW Custom 7
> Bernie Rico Jr. Custom 7


 
They are pretty good.. if you like mesa gain :]





troyguitar said:


> Just bought an Ibanez S7320 tonight. I will probably also buy an Eventide Pitch Factor.
> 
> then these are "maybes":
> New pickups/finish on S7320 - I hate plain black
> ...


 
nice man, i need to look into workin on my recordin setup myself 



Andrew said:


> blackmachine [atleast making the purchase after the summer]
> engl invader
> a second orange 4x12


 
+1 




Herrseigneur said:


> I want/need/desire/GAS for/WILL OWN a recto before the end of the year. Maybe also a Decimator pedal....that's about it since the whole economy thing sucks, I dunno if I'm gonna keep my job, and I've got a baby coming in May.


 
Congrats on the baby, thats pretty metal man. good luck on the mesa :]


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 17, 2009)

Have bought: BBE Sonic Maximiser 482 or whatever.

Will buy:
Power Amp
Rack
2X12 Cab
Upgrading the AX7221 with:
DS7
PAF7
Hipshot Bridge
Maybe new Hipshot locking tuners

I can't think of anything else to waste my money on right now.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 17, 2009)

RJM RG16
Recabling of rig

The above should be done at the beginning of next month, going up to Sounds Great Music in Manchester (UK) near me to get the RG16

Foxrox Octron
Skreddy Echo

Not sure when I'll be getting the above, but they are definitely on the cards at least.


Other than that, an OFR7 for my ESP/LTD would be nice, maybe new pickups for my Rhoads, and who knows, maybe a new 7 if money, time, and all the other shit allows?


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 17, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Have bought: BBE Sonic Maximiser 482 or whatever.
> 
> Will buy:
> Power Amp
> ...


 
any ideas on the rack system your wantin man?



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Now to get a job


 
true that


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 17, 2009)

ToTheCore92 said:


> any ideas on the rack system your wantin man?
> 
> 
> 
> true that



That's basically it. 

I already have the pre amp (PODxt Live) so now I just need the business end of things.


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 17, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> RJM RG16
> Recabling of rig
> 
> The above should be done at the beginning of next month, going up to Sounds Great Music in Manchester (UK) near me to get the RG16
> ...


 
just gotta go with the flow, if you got it you got it right.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 17, 2009)

ToTheCore92 said:


> just gotta go with the flow, if you got it you got it right.



Not quite sure I understand what you are on about?


----------



## Petef2007 (Jan 17, 2009)

For me, its most likely a second schecter 7 string, probably looking at a TOM bridge as i already has one with a LFR on it. Probably some bareknuckle pickups for it, maybe blackouts for my demon 7 fr is money allows.

That, and wanting to upgrade from my engl fireball somewhat, i have a blackmore or a savage 120 in mind, have to see how stuff pans out


----------



## metaljohn (Jan 17, 2009)

Hopefully a dual or triple rec and a vader 4x12.

Possibly an Ltd MH-1000 in stbc if I can find one.


----------



## Pollywog (Jan 17, 2009)

I've got a shitload of stuff on my gas list at this point (some new, some isn't)

Guitars:

Axl Jackknife in black
Mollenhauer black quilt strat
Ibanez Destroyer (new 1) 
B.C. Rich ASM Pro 
Schecter Hellraiser Avenger
Prs Tremonti SE 
A partsocaster 
U.S. Masters Vxtreme
Spear Gladius-HT
Seagull Coastline Cedar Folk acoustic guitar
set of BG Phatty single-coils for my MIM Strat

Amps:

Peavey 3120
AB Custom Audio 4x12
4 WGS Green Barets


But before any of that, unfortunately, I need to get a job.  and have the will to save up about 5.5k-8k. Gas is a really ugly thing lol.


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 17, 2009)

what is this peavey 3120 supposed to be??


----------



## Pollywog (Jan 17, 2009)

From everything I've heard at this point, it's supposed to be a refined XXX without all the over-the-top cosmetics.


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 17, 2009)

ehhh, i wasnt a fan of the xxxs


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 17, 2009)

Heads- possibly an engl special edition

guitars- I am thinking about getting a custom sherman guitar, assuming he has time to build one

FX- tc electronics g system

I am sure i will probably pick up some gas throughout the year for other stuff, but for right now that is about it.


----------



## Lozer_103 (Jan 18, 2009)

BUGERA 6262. . . I Want Me One Dem. . . I Heard From This One Kid If You Put Emgs In Yo Guitar It Sounds Fuckin Brute. HAHAHA



I Wants Maybe A Vadar Cab. . . Either A Orange Rock-a-Faggot. . . Or The Peavey 5150 . . . Other Than That. . . A Supressor(Is That Mispelled??)And Some Emgs For My Samick.


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 18, 2009)

Lozer_103 said:


> BUGERA 6262. . . I Want Me One Dem. . . I Heard From This One Kid If You Put Emgs In Yo Guitar It Sounds Fuckin Brute. HAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> I Wants Maybe A Vadar Cab. . . Either A Orange Rock-a-Faggot. . . Or The Peavey 5150 . . . Other Than That. . . A Supressor(Is That Mispelled??)And Some Emgs For My Samick.



i have a feeling that that one kid is muah


----------



## Lozer_103 (Jan 18, 2009)

ToTheCore92 said:


> i have a feeling that that one kid is muah


\


I THINK YOU GAY. . . It Was. . . .And My Rg With Emgs Through That Damn Bugera IS INDEED FUCKIN BRUTE


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 18, 2009)

Lozer_103 said:


> \
> 
> 
> I THINK YOU GAY. . . It Was. . . .And My Rg With Emgs Through That Damn Bugera IS INDEED FUCKIN BRUTE



Um what?


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 18, 2009)

the only thing this year would be a Vader 4x12

and if i get this job soon i'm looking at gettin, a custom too, but just cus i purchase it doesn't mean i will be gettin it in '09


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 18, 2009)

Guitars:
Going to begin building 8 string explorer...

Amps:
May replace my Triple XXX with a Mark V or my friends Mark IIIC+red stripe, if he sells it. Or possibly a Pitbull UL/Uberschall/Invader depending on what sort of price I can get them at. Definitely not looking to break the bank too far over 2500 though (that is if I get a new amp at all)

Pedals/FX:
Pedaltrain PT-2sc pedalboard
Voodoo Labs Pedal Power II Plus
Korg Pitchblack to replace TU-2
ISP Decimator G-String to replace NS-2
Maxon OD-808 to replace MXR ZW-44


Hopefully the tax return+trade in values can cover the majority of pedal purchases.

Edit:
oh ya, me and Dendroaspis were also thinking about picking up one of the Ibby Bio-Armor RG's and turning it into a Cheese guitar (literally)... I hope that happens.


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 18, 2009)

if i can get a job over summer hopefully a used 5150 ii/6505+ head and a good used 2x12 or one of those 1x12 6505's (if i could find it at a good price later on in the year),an isp decimator, a maxon od pedal,and a used pod x3. (if iget a job itll probably pay minimum wage so if i get shit it has to be used lol)

if I can't get a job then ill probably wait till christmas collect my christmas money and try and get a new amp (this spider iii bores me) like one of those vypr tube ones,valve king or other good used 1x12 tube amp or a pod x3.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 18, 2009)

So far only my Carvin DC747 I'm waiting for. Later I would like to get either a 50W Engl power amp, an Engl head (Powerball or Blackmore) or a custom shop Carvin DC145!


----------



## jaredowty (Jan 18, 2009)

Either a Mark V/Vader 2x12 or an Axe FX/Atomic Reactor 212 setup.


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 18, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> if i can get a job over summer hopefully a used 5150 ii/6505+ head and a good used 2x12 or one of those 1x12 6505's (if i could find it at a good price later on in the year),an isp decimator, a maxon od pedal,and a used pod x3. (if iget a job itll probably pay minimum wage so if i get shit it has to be used lol)
> 
> if I can't get a job then ill probably wait till christmas collect my christmas money and try and get a new amp (this spider iii bores me) like one of those vypr tube ones,valve king or other good used 1x12 tube amp or a pod x3.


 
save your money and get you a uses 6505.



Sepultorture said:


> the only thing this year would be a Vader 4x12
> 
> and if i get this job soon i'm looking at gettin, a custom too, but just cus i purchase it doesn't mean i will be gettin it in '09


 
Vader is where its at man :] what kinda custom you lookin to get?



Lozer_103 said:


> \
> 
> 
> I THINK YOU GAY. . . It Was. . . .And My Rg With Emgs Through That Damn Bugera IS INDEED FUCKIN BRUTE


 
haha im not gonna, your setup is pretty brute :] my vader will make it sound better though.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 18, 2009)

A new house.

Following that:

- Oni custom 8 string
- Diezel Herbert/Bogner Uberschall/VHT Pitbull UL/Rivera K Tre
- Pod X3 Live
- Orange Fatbottom 412

I _may_ leave out the fatbottom and get a whole load of DeviEver effects. Chances are i'll end up selling my current rig (maybe). Its a big list


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 18, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> A new house.
> 
> Following that:
> 
> ...


 
haha its quite a big list, lots of money also. it would be well worth it


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, i know. Ive been meaning to buy a Herbert for around 2 years now, but it just hasnt happened.. .this is the year 

Also the house: Hopefully in 3-5 months there will be a truly epic picstory.


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 18, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Yeah, i know. Ive been meaning to buy a Herbert for around 2 years now, but it just hasnt happened.. .this is the year
> 
> Also the house: Hopefully in 3-5 months there will be a truly epic picstory.


 
yeah the herbert sounds.... huge. i love it. yeah man, pic it up forreal


----------



## nespythe (Jan 18, 2009)

Guitars:Agile Interceptor 25, agile tribal blue 725
Heads:Marshall 8100, Orange tiny terror, Ampeg vh-140c,Axe-fx(if I can scrounge up the moolah)
Pickups:BKP Painkiller, BKP Miracle Man
Cabinets:Orange 2x12, Vader2x12


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 18, 2009)

I had too much GAS in '08. I am going to take it easy this year. 


Velcro for wire management,
upgrade pickups in both of my J Customs
SKB-R8 Roto Rack


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 18, 2009)

Line 6 Pod Pro XT.

that's about it.


----------



## Martin_777 (Jan 18, 2009)

Guitarwise I guess I'll be selling my C-7 Hellraiser and get a C-8 Hellraiser instead. One string more ist always a win. 
Ampwise I will try to get a Mesa Boogie Mark IV Combo. My former guitar teacher had one and I loved it. And it will be a good addition to my Engl Powerball.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 18, 2009)

Heaps of stuff that I want, I can not afford all of it, some are definite, one has been purchased and I am waiting for delivery, a few I'm about to go look for 

Guitars, I'd like at least one of the following.
RG7CST
LACS
Oni Custom
I'm also considering a body and neck from ET

Gear
Mesa 20/20
Rack
Cables
ISP Decimator
Furman Power conditioner
Axe Fx
Bloody Murder
Logic Studio
EZ Drummer or similar
Blackouts
Tremelono

Guitar Lessons.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 18, 2009)

ToTheCore92 said:


> noice :] how much is that custom gonna run you?



160 (for the unfinished ash body) + 380 (for the conversion neck - to make up the extra scale length with a few extra frets) = 540USD

I already have all the hardware


----------



## amonb (Jan 18, 2009)

Most probably, a fretless bass. One of my fave bass sounds in the world is Lee Dorian's sound on the Scarymother (Australian band) CD Tai Laeo, and that was a Musicman fretless...

Guitar wise, another ESP, possibly another ESP Eclipse... I love the one I have!

But I have seen a lot of 7421s going for a song on ebay so who knows....


----------



## Fred (Jan 18, 2009)

Got to pay off the rest of my custom Agile in March, then most of what I earn has to go towards university when the dreaded end of gap year comes in October. BUT, if I were to carry on working full time from now till then (taking maybe six weeks out for travelling etc), I should be able to pull together just over 10k. Setting aside 0.5k for the Agile, 4k for university and 2.5k for boozing and travelling, that's 3k left for geeeear.

In which case, I 100&#37; need to get:

An actual rig. Probably looking at an ENGL head with an Orange or Vader cab. About &#163;1800 for the head and a Vader 4x12 comes to just over &#163;500 - say 2.4k in total.

I would also very, very much like to get:

A nice OM-style acoustic - the Garrison's getting a bit too clunky and I'd like something with a lighter feel. Probably looking around the 500-600 quid range. That'd use up all my GAS allowance!

Now, back to work I figure...


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 18, 2009)

Blackstar Ht-5
if a miracle will happen Mark V

Schecter Loomis TOM
Ibanez Destroyer


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fred said:


> Vader 4x12 comes to just over £500 - say 2.4k in total.



Sorry, but the Vader will be closer to double that. Don't just go on direct exchange rates. The European distributor has them for about 790, add shipping on top and you are gonna be talking closer to 900, which given the euro is nearly 1 to 1 to the pound at the moment, thats near enough £900 you are talking.

If you tried shipping it from the US, you gotta add about £200 in shipping charges, and also import tax on top (about 22% on the value), so you are going to be talking near enough the same price again.

Not having a go, just trying to make sure you dont get to saving £500 and find yourself terribly short thats all.


----------



## Shaman (Jan 18, 2009)

Since I have my rig pretty much exactly like I want (Mesa Triple+Mesa Recto Standard 4X12" ENGL Invader 100 + Orange PPC412 black) the only thing I am ordering this year, or actually it's on it's way, is a new 7-string with EMG's.

My Carvin DC727 has passives (Duncan) and it is my workhorse since it can do anything, but after I sold my Hellraiser, I have been wanting to have a seven with EMG's, so I ordered the ESP F-STD S7 seven string since ESP's (not LTD) are awesome guitars and the F S7 had everything I wanted. Ebony fb, neck thru, mahongany, tune-o-matic, Sperzel's, 707's etc.

It should be here next month. I can't freaking wait!

I have spent way too much money on gear (recording stuff, mics, guitars, drum stuff, building my home studio etc. etc.) over the past two years, so it's nice to be in a situation where I don't need to spend that much. Especially when I am one of those bastards who always buys new things, I never buy used stuff. Don't ask why


----------



## Decipher (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, I'll split mine into 2 catagories: Things I Need & Things I Want/Hope

Things I Need:
-New Vehicle (thinking a Dakota Quad cab with a top'r) so I can haul my gear. 
-Evidence Audio Siren II Speaker Cables (on order)
-Evidence Audio Melody short runs for my rack
-Furman AR-15 II Voltage Regulator
-Rackman Sliding Pedal Tray (on order)
-ATA Case for my Rivera Knucklehead
-Voodoo Lab Ground Control Pro
-Midi Solutions Thru Box
-Chorus pedal (either the BOSS CE5 or an old Ibanez BC-9)
-Misc power cables for my Burkey Flatliner Pro (to power new pedals)
-Dimarzio Blaze Neck Pickup for my K7

Things I Want/Hope:
-Rivera Los Lobottom Sub 2
-Ibanez K7 in the Blade Grey
-Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier 2 channel
-Eventide Pitchfactor
-8 space ATA Shock Rack

Still to early to say for sure though as it is still pretty early in the year......


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 18, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Heaps of stuff that I want, I can not afford all of it, some are definite, one has been purchased and I am waiting for delivery, a few I'm about to go look for
> 
> Guitars, I'd like at least one of the following.
> RG7CST
> ...



good luck man 



caughtinamosh said:


> 160 (for the unfinished ash body) + 380 (for the conversion neck - to make up the extra scale length with a few extra frets) = 540USD
> 
> I already have all the hardware



thats not bad at all, i might have to look into that.



Decipher said:


> Well, I'll split mine into 2 catagories: Things I Need & Things I Want/Hope
> 
> Things I Need:
> -New Vehicle (thinking a Dakota Quad cab with a top'r) so I can haul my gear.
> ...



never messed around with Rivera, how does it sound?


----------



## Fred (Jan 18, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Sorry, but the Vader will be closer to double that. Don't just go on direct exchange rates. The European distributor has them for about 790, add shipping on top and you are gonna be talking closer to 900, which given the euro is nearly 1 to 1 to the pound at the moment, thats near enough £900 you are talking.
> 
> If you tried shipping it from the US, you gotta add about £200 in shipping charges, and also import tax on top (about 22% on the value), so you are going to be talking near enough the same price again.
> 
> Not having a go, just trying to make sure you dont get to saving £500 and find yourself terribly short thats all.



That's entirely fair enough - I figured the price I was looking at was fairly absurd! I just got that estimate by clicking on the "Buy Now" link here: Vader Cabinets Inc.

It comes up with a price for postage and packing at $82.68, and considering it had the correct UK address I figured that was right. I know there'd be taxes on top, but... Ah well, to be honest I had a feeling that couldn't be right. Anyway, I'd only be able to use a full rig at our rehearsal space anyway, where there are already some nice cabs I could play through, so the head's the most important component for the time being!


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fred said:


> That's entirely fair enough - I figured the price I was looking at was fairly absurd! I just got that estimate by clicking on the "Buy Now" link here: Vader Cabinets Inc.
> 
> It comes up with a price for postage and packing at $82.68, and considering it had the correct UK address I figured that was right. I know there'd be taxes on top, but... Ah well, to be honest I had a feeling that couldn't be right. Anyway, I'd only be able to use a full rig at our rehearsal space anyway, where there are already some nice cabs I could play through, so the head's the most important component for the time being!



I think my Vader costed me 780$ shipped. I would just save the money and buy yourself an engl invader


----------



## DSilence (Jan 18, 2009)

LTD EC-500 Ive ordered one, I know its a bit middle of the range but to be honest its my first more serious 6 string. If I had that cash I would loved of got an ESP Eclipse.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 18, 2009)

I forgot to include an acoustic in my list.


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 18, 2009)

Marshall JCM900 head.
Peavey 5150 head.
GT tubes for my MP-1.
Marshall 1960A cabinet.
Marshall 1960B cabinet.
Ibanez Tube King overdrive.
Ibanez Xiphos.
Ibanez Jemini pedal *drooling....*
Boss GT-6.

Any one or a combination of the above would be AWESOME.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 18, 2009)

Fred said:


> Got to pay off the rest of my custom Agile in March, then most of what I earn has to go towards university when the dreaded end of gap year comes in October. BUT, if I were to carry on working full time from now till then (taking maybe six weeks out for travelling etc), I should be able to pull together just over 10k. Setting aside 0.5k for the Agile, 4k for university and 2.5k for boozing and travelling, that's 3k left for geeeear.
> 
> In which case, I 100% need to get:
> 
> ...



With Engl, You might want to hurry up.

The RRP on an Invader 100 now is 3255 GBP.


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jan 18, 2009)

These are all things that I want. I'm hoping to get 1 or 2 of these this year.

Heads:
Engl Invader 100
Mesa/Boogie Mark V

Cabs:
Either a Vader 4x12 or Orange 4x12

Guitars:
Blackmachine B6


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 18, 2009)

2x12 combo (trying to figure which one) + a hardcase for it

Another 7 string guitar w/ fixed bridge to use as backup. I am considering a RG7321 or another C-7 + blackouts + locking tuners + some customization (I really want to customize another guitar, was so fun when I did it to my Epiphone Fly-V 10 years ago).

A 7 stringer w/ floyd rose, it will be a Hellraiser FR or a Loomis FR, + blackouts for it.

Locking tuners for my C-7 Blackjack ATX (these are going to be pure black btw, which means that I'm also going to get a black bridge and vol/tone knobs).

Digitech Whammy

A new pedalboard (the one I have won't have room for the Whammy, so when I get it I will need a new one)

This is more like a 2009-2010 buy list - gear is so fucking expensive here in Brazil...


----------



## Benjo230 (Jan 18, 2009)

Poweramp (any kind really )
4x12 (again, any kind)

Both need to be preferably cheap XD, once i've got them (should be getting the power amp within the next few weeks ), i'll be putting the POD XT Live on the market, and hopefully save up enough to get an X3 (for the dual amp thing , is it any good, X3 owners?)

If i get my finger out, i'll hopefully have my new guitar built over the year, so all the parts for that.


A job would really open up a lot of gear oppertunities for me, seeing as i don't go out partying/drinking etc.. and the only time i ever go out and spend money is if i take the girlfriend out...

NEED TEH MONEHZ


----------



## Doomcreeper (Jan 18, 2009)

New pickups for the RG 1527.
Possibly a maple fretboard Ibanez or Jackson
412 Stiletto Cab


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going to try to get a wah pedal and a Pignose


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 18, 2009)

My band is gonna start gigging this year after I graduate, which will be my excuse to purchase:

TC Electronics G System
RG-16 Switcher/Looper
ISP Decimator Pro Rack G
Peterson Rack Strobe Tuner
Furman Power Conditioner
Rack case

and another Mesa Recto 212 cab


----------



## El Caco (Jan 18, 2009)

My list is in serious doubt after this mornings news, our already piss weak dollar is predicted to experience massive falls, it now looks like I'll be waiting a very long time to buy some of the items on that list. To put it into perspective the new RG1527M could cost well over AUD $3000 to import from the US.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 18, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> My band is gonna start gigging this year after I graduate, which will be my excuse to purchase:
> 
> TC Electronics G System
> RG-16 Switcher/Looper
> ...



Out of curiosity, any reason for the RG16 and the G System?


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 18, 2009)

Or a Carvin TS100 power amp to go with the aforementioned Marshall cabs...


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 18, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> With Engl, You might want to hurry up.
> 
> The RRP on an Invader 100 now is 3255 GBP.



are you serious??


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 18, 2009)

My custom Roters remaining 50% payment

Trying out ENGL invader/savage/blackmore and other ampheads, maybe even Kranks and stuff, and probably Orange 4x12 cab 

Some singing harmonizer would be cool also and a pair of new microphones for studio-use.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 18, 2009)

ToTheCore92 said:


> are you serious??



Actually just checked again, seemed to have gone down a bit since the euro has fluctuated down a bit

Its still 2399 though... and before the start of 09 it was 1799, thats a pretty massive jump still.


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 18, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> Actually just checked again, seemed to have gone down a bit since the euro has fluctuated down a bit
> 
> Its still 2399 though... and before the start of 09 it was 1799, thats a pretty massive jump still.


 
They are 2850$ over here in US? are they going to go down here?


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 18, 2009)

ToTheCore92 said:


> Vader is where its at man :] what kinda custom you lookin to get?



a sherman 7 RGA body, prestige neck, and custom headstock. no details, i'm sick of posting details, i'm making myself all blah cus i fuckin want it badly



ToTheCore92 said:


> They are 2850$ over here in US? are they going to go down here?



$3799 canadian before taxes for an invader


----------



## thebhef (Jan 18, 2009)

Some tube power amp, a midi loop switcher, a midi channel switcher, and a whammy. Plannin on putting most of my pedals into my rack and cleaning it all up 

f I manage to get the scratch together, I'll probably be getting a triaxis, as well.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Jan 19, 2009)

Edited list
Need:
New pickups for the RG 1527
Mesa Stiletto 412 Cab (Possibly a different cab but I need a better cab)

Really want:
A Caparison


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 19, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Out of curiosity, any reason for the RG16 and the G System?



G System is going to be for most of my effects (Modulation, harmoniser, delay etc.) but I need the RG-16 so that I can use the G System to switch the channels and functions (Solo, Reverb etc.) on my Roadster. You can switch channels with Y-leads but I still want to be able to use the solo boost and spring reverb, plus the RG-16 gives me extra loops for things like my OD pedal, compressor pedal, ChorusOVchaoS, anything else I might want to add.

Basically I want to be able to switch channels and multiple pedals on/off with one button press, and I reckon the G System is gonna be the easiest way to do that, plus it gives me all the effects I need.


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> a sherman 7 RGA body, prestige neck, and custom headstock. no details, i'm sick of posting details, i'm making myself all blah cus i fuckin want it badly
> 
> 
> 
> $3799 canadian before taxes for an invader


 
good lord... thats crazy. you should just come down the border and order one haha


----------



## petereanima (Jan 19, 2009)

need: new cab

i may propably end up saving for it to buy next year, but buy 2 eminence swamp thangs instead.


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 19, 2009)

what are you planning on getting?


----------



## petereanima (Jan 19, 2009)

i'm not 100&#37; sold, but i can tell you in the first week of april, when i'm back form the music fair - and if the new Diezel Cabs are really THAT superiour to the old ones (have only played one of the old ones)...well then, it'll be a Diezel Cab. a black Orange Cab is also on the wish list. its pretty much down to Diezel vs. Orange.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't really "need" anything as I'm pretty content but there is always the wish list:

-Oni 7 CF Custom (paid for, in progress and should be done in '09)
-Thorn opening doors again, would like to place another order with Ron
-Mesa Mark V looks interesting... 
-G-Major 2 for my 1U rack space in the Brunetti for sure!


----------



## Fred (Jan 19, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> Actually just checked again, seemed to have gone down a bit since the euro has fluctuated down a bit
> 
> Its still 2399 though... and before the start of 09 it was 1799, thats a pretty massive jump still.



Yeah, chances are it's only going to go up again at this rate, though! It's top of the list of priorities once I've got finances sorted for everything else... Fingers crossed I don't end up paying through the nose too absurdly!


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 19, 2009)

7string Blackouts for my k7
Really want a 6505+ with Orange 212 cab
Maybe in the summer... Really hope so


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 19, 2009)

petereanima said:


> i'm not 100% sold, but i can tell you in the first week of april, when i'm back form the music fair - and if the new Diezel Cabs are really THAT superiour to the old ones (have only played one of the old ones)...well then, it'll be a Diezel Cab. a black Orange Cab is also on the wish list. its pretty much down to Diezel vs. Orange.


 
every time i ran a diezel it was through a fat bottom cab. i do know that oranges are amazing though


----------



## Joel (Jan 20, 2009)

Either an Orange 212 or a Bogner 212 Cab

Either Peavey 6505/6505+ or a Line 6 POD X3 PRO and a not yet decided power amp

I will be buying a Bareknuckle Ceramic Warpig and Q-tuner (6 string versions) within the next week!


----------



## screamindaemon (Jan 20, 2009)

I want a amp head and cab. Don't know which one yet. 
I managed to try out a Mesa dual rec, engl powerball, and many different marshalls.

No clue on the cab yet.

I'd also like to upgrade the pickups in my S420, and S7320.


----------



## dsm3sx (Jan 20, 2009)

For guitar:
1)custom S7 or RGA7 body from elysian
2)Q-Tuner for my Intrepid 828
3)Petersen strobe tuner
4)E-Bow to replace the one stolen
5)D-sonic for my RG7421XL
6)ISP Vector 1x15

For Recording:
1)Payoff the the two Neve 1073's in my rack 
2)An Apple MAC PRO octocore w/ 2 Universal Audio UAD2 cards (my maximized G4 is at the end of it's rope and and is getting a little pissed at me)
3)Retube my Avalon VT-737 with NOS Telefunkin's (ouch!!)

Wish list:
1) Manley VOXBOX
2) Neumann U87


----------



## MFB (Jan 20, 2009)

Agile Intrepid 8 Standard ($535)
Randall head ($200-$350)
2x12 cab (?)
Pedal Tuner ($80?)
KORG PadKontrol ($200)
Seymour Duncan JB7 ($60)

So, I'm looking at like...at least over $700 for shit


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I just bought a POD XTL..
recommendations for power amp, cabs?

for my RG7421, graphtech saddles and Sperzel locking tuners.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 20, 2009)

also i think if the vader cabs stock speakers aren't to my liking i'll give the v30's a try in them


----------



## CornSyrup (Jan 21, 2009)

Hopefully the funds will allow for a new head & cab w/o having to sell any of the heads that I currently own.
Either an Engl Invader 100, SE maybe even a Mark V.
Cab... either a Orange PPC412 or a Vader 412


----------



## Harry (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm hoping to get an X3 Live this year, basically whenever this year really.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> A new house.
> 
> Following that:
> 
> ...


 

I also forgot: Blackstar Series One 200W head. DO WANT...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 21, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> I don't really "need" anything as I'm pretty content but there is always the wish list:
> 
> -Oni 7 CF Custom (paid for, in progress and should be done in '09)
> -Thorn opening doors again, would like to place another order with Ron
> ...



Update to this:

*Definitely* purchasing:

- G-Major 2
- Thorn R/S Custom (within the next month or so, should have the down payment soon)
- Thorn 7-string Custom (down the road, should be opening the doors for custom orders this year he said )


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 21, 2009)

Randall XL 4x12

Morley Wah, some kind of really fucking old flange


----------



## CrashRG (Jan 21, 2009)

Hoping this year goes well, my purchases this year will include paying off the $850 on my Musicians Friend Card, and as of right now thats it. Now if shit at work starts picking back up, our matierials costs go down even more (like they have been) and we start earning gainsharing checks again? Then I'd like to get at least some EMG's for my Carpenter, and maybe some type of synth to fuck around with.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 21, 2009)

ToTheCore92 said:


> never messed around with Rivera, how does it sound?


They are an incredibly underated and often overlooked amp. For me, it was one of the easiest amps to dial in "my" tone. Very flexible....... LOUD....... It's got a delicious clean, solid "Marshall-esque" crunch and the High Gain is like a Mesa Triple Rec, but with more defenition......


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> also i think if the vader cabs stock speakers aren't to my liking i'll give the v30's a try in them


 
They have mega punch, really big low end, and they are sound huge.... and are huge. The speakers needed to be pushed hard in order to get a good sound.. i may end up putting v30s in there one day.


----------



## code_red (Jan 21, 2009)

18" Meinl Byzance Brilliant med/thin crash
Bass Pod
Bass 4x10 cab
zil bel
better PA speakers


----------



## loktide (Jan 21, 2009)

i hope to run across a good deal for an Axe-FX this year 

other than that, i'm not GASing for anything ATM


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 21, 2009)

ToTheCore92 said:


> Whats goin on everybody :] Along with the new year comes new gear. whats everyones planned purchases for the year?
> Heads:
> Engl Invader 100
> Orange rockerverb 100?? maybe
> ...


 
im going to add a mesa cab of some sort, any recommendations?


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jan 21, 2009)

After I sell my gear I will probably buy a schecter c-8, nashville tele, recording equipment, a jetking2, and a neck for a body I have(making an iceman 7 bari)


----------



## Giamatti (Jan 21, 2009)

Gee-Tarzzzz:
Agile Intrepid
Blackmachine B6

(Anyone selling either PM ME!!!!!! )

Head:
Torn between ENGL Powerball and a 6505+

(Anyone selling either PM ME!!!!!! )

Cabs:
Orange 212

(Anyone selling one PM ME!!!!!! )


----------



## Cancer (Jan 21, 2009)

*Things I need:*
Axe Fx with the Fractal Audio Floorboard (whenever they decide to release it).
Another Interceptor Pro 27 (plek'd, with SS 6100, and Blackouts, like my current)
Bose PS-1 with Panaray Bass Driver
Line X2 XDR95


*Things I want:*
Another KxK Sii7r (so my current has a twin)
That new Ibanez 7 string guitar bass thingy
Bose PS-1 with Panaray Bass Driver (so I can run in stereo)
An 8 string (x2)
Dean Custom based around the RC7x with a 27" scale, neckthru, and an OFR7 (hey a guy can dream, right)


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I just bought a B-52 AT100 (don't knock it until you hear it, I actually got it to sound amazing) and a Digitech Whammy IV. I also traded a TS9 for a Bloody Murder (#4!!) and bought an NS-2. Oh, I got a used Carvin 4x12" cabinet from the early 80s.

I only plan on getting a few things this year:

-New 7, probably an RG7321FM or S7320 in white (or maybe a used 7620).

-A pedal tuner (Korg Pitchblack or TU-2)

-New tubes for the AT100

-Possibly a newer cab for shows, the carvin is kind of old and doesn't like to be moved a lot.

Then I start saving up to buy a Mark V next year.


----------



## Groff (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm pretty content with gear at the moment. Things I have ordered but have not arrived yet:

Loomis TOM
Agile Intrepid standard in blood burst. (I might end up selling it after a week... I don't know, i'm kinda regretting the purchase now, but I guess i'll see what I think of it after I play it)



NegaTiveXero said:


> Well, I just bought a B-52 AT100 (don't knock it until you hear it, I actually got it to sound amazing).



Put some JJ's in it and it'll sound fucking amazing! It really likes the JJs!


----------



## sepherus (Jan 21, 2009)

hrmm, i don't really NEED any thing per say. but there are things i could use

More RAM for my "new" mac book
Bolt on shred oriented 7: RC7x, rg7620 with replacement alder body etc.(possibly x2 for live and backup)
LP style guitar
pickups for said guitars
replacement speakers for my Peavey cab or a new "standard" sized cab (most likely avatar) Ironically I like my triple rec through a standard sized cab more than the recto 412
weekly comic books
food
clothing
digital drum software that's easy to use


----------



## Nick (Jan 21, 2009)

id love a new caparison angelus HGS in pro white or bernie rico jr jekly 6 string with BKP's

but seeing as went through a speed camera on my way home from our studio last night at 45mph not 30mph which was the speed limit.....that may not happen


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 21, 2009)

hmmm...

a new amp of some sort...because my musicman 210-HD has gain equivalent to a Fender twin reverb (not metal friendly) maybe a peavey or bugera

or a radial gear hot british distortion pedal (or both?)

a 7 stringer

new pickups and electronics on all my electrics (Fender MIM Strat, Epiphone Les Paul, Ibanez RG5EX1) because they're all stock except for strings at the moment

and a recording setup

maybe a drum set and bass for recording things

thats it really ( I think)


----------



## luketh (May 11, 2009)

this year

6505 head (already bought)
mesa boogie recto cab ( already bought)
rack case ( already bought)
ibanez ts9dx (already bought)


isp decimator pro rack g
korg dtr-2000
furman power conditioner
shure wireless system
maybe a mesa recto single to biamp with 6505
a new ltd or a new seven string
oh the possiblities


----------



## GorillaSalsa (May 11, 2009)

I built a new computer recently, and I bought my Agile 8.

Up next for this year:

A Carvin V3 half stack, a cheap 6-string to keep around when I don't need the extra strings, maybe a better bass, but definitely better bass pickups (Carvin 6-string bass humbuckers). Maybe some Bareknuckle 8s if I don't like the sound of the stock ones through the V3...


----------



## punisher911 (May 11, 2009)

I didn't "plan" on buying anything. However, I have recently ordered another RGA121, Bugera 333XL, and a Vader 2X12. Not too mention the stuff I bought at the beginning of the year. Damn I've spent some money, it's going to be a long year......


----------



## yingmin (May 11, 2009)

Priority #1 is recording equipment. To that end, I want a Tascam FW1884 interface/console and 4+ dynamic mics, either Audix i5s or Audio-Technica ATM650s. 

After that, I need to get my effects under control again. I've been looking around for something to replace my old, broken Lexicon MPX G2, looking at things like a G System or Eventide Eclipse. Ultimately, even though it's old and outdated, I think I'd rather just get another G2, because I really liked the way it worked in my setup. I'm pretty God damn tempted by Eventide's stompboxes, though....

At some point, I'm going to trade my Hellraiser C7 for either a newer Hellraiser FR or a Loomis; I'm currently leaning more towards the Loomis because I want a brighter-sounding 7.

Somewhere in there, I need to get a bass amp, probably an Ampeg B5R or something. I'm starting to play bass in another project, I've got my Treblebass, and I can also use it for the piezos in my Fly, so that I can actually A/B them instead of having to switch channels on my amp every time I want an acoustic sound.

Bit by bit, I'm going to get together all the parts for a Graphtech Ghost system in my Fly. Somewhere, way down the road, I'll also get a second guitar synth so that I can set my Treblebass up for dual synth output, but that's not pressing.

Ironically, even though I'm fiercely unhappy with my tone right now, a better amp is one of my lowest priorities. I've been in love with the Marshall JVMs ever since I first played one, but now I'm starting to consider either a 6505+ or a JSX.

It would also be cool to have a 6-string bass, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 11, 2009)

1. a new 6
2. a new 7 
3. a new amp
4. a keyboard
5. recording equipment


----------



## MFB (May 11, 2009)

MFB said:


> Agile Intrepid 8 Standard ($535)
> Randall head ($200-$350)
> 2x12 cab (?)
> Pedal Tuner ($80?)
> ...



Well currently :

Agile Intrepid (deposit paid)
Randall head - no
2x12 Avatar - $250
Pedal Tuner w/AC Adapter - $75 (Planet Waves )
KORG PadKontrol - no
JB7 swapped for X2N-7 - $80 shipped from Mischa

My new head will probably be either a Mesa DC-5 or .50 Caliber seeing as how I like both of them so either is fine. Possibly an F-30 (currently a $400 combo in Portland, ME) but I'd wanna convert it to a head and then just sell the speaker.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (May 11, 2009)

im sure this list will grow as the year goes but these are the things i want/need the most and feel are the most important:

-new speakers for my cab: 2 Eminence Texas Heats for the top and 2 Eminence Swamp Thangs for the bottom

-new overdrive, prolly just a TS9 because i already know that it sounds amazing in front of my amp. my Tech 21 Tri-OD seems to have kicked the bucket and the MT-2 just isnt a good clean boost

-ISP Decimator pedal

-new JJ 6L6's and ECC83'S from Eurotubes for my amp 


and for my drums:
-Paiste Signature Dark Metal 20 inch ride

-Paiste Rude 18 inch China

-Paiste Rude 10 inch Splash

-Gibralter boom stand for the above mentioned China

-Gibralter arm and clamp for the above mentioned Splash


----------



## matt7 (May 11, 2009)

I'd like either a Fryette Sig:X or an Engl Invader - I can't decide which. A roadtrip may be in order for me to try to find somewhere I can play both!

Aside from that, perhaps an orange ppc412, a g major 2, some pedals and an Agile 8


----------



## Daemoniac (May 11, 2009)

Agile Septor 727
Oni custom 8
Golden Retriever
Randall V2 Ninja
ISP Theta head
Zoom H4N Palmtop 4 track recorder



MFB said:


> JB7 swapped for X2N-7 - $80 shipped from Mischa



Speaking of which, that'll be coming soon dude


----------



## Harry (May 11, 2009)

Hopefully a guitar from ET Guitars.


----------



## Petef2007 (May 11, 2009)

Whole bunch of stuff to mod my 2 7 strings to hell and back
ISP Decimator noisegate
TC Electronic G Sharp
Korg DTR1000
Ibanez TS7 and components for the 808 mod
Morley Vai 1 Wah
RJM Amp Gizmo

Likely to be more, but thats whats coming soon


----------



## Benjo230 (May 11, 2009)

Just purchased a Harley Benton 212, not the vintage one, the cheap ass one XD

I know it's risky, but i NEED a cab and that is the cheapest i could find...


----------



## IconW (May 11, 2009)

Agile or some another 7-string.
Bigger/ or second screen for my pc.

New bike.


----------



## svart (May 11, 2009)

guitar:
want an Ibanez xpt 707 badly 

amp:
if all goes well I might save enough to get a Huges&Kettner Triamp mk I to back up my triple rectifrier. IMO a good backup with a different sound you still like is 1. a good backupamp and 2. some different views/angles when you can record with two different amps 

other:
still need to get a decent pedalcase and some planet waves cables

with al the saving and costs I need to pay without a job atm it'll be quite the stunt to pull this off this year


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 11, 2009)

...looks like a Vox Time Machine is the only purchase for me this year....

...or hopefully a Mac.


----------



## Variant (May 11, 2009)

Well, I already put an both an *Eventide PitchFactor Hamonizer* and *Line 6 M13 Stompbox Modeler* into my rig. Now along with more expression pedals, cables, etc. the following are on the lining up as G.A.S. in the colon:

- *Source Audio Multiwave Pro* MIDI controllable distortion pedal
- *Linn AdrenaLinn III* beat-synced effects pedal 
- A *Boss AC-3 Acoustic Simulator* pedal for more epic cleans
- Some sort of MIDI pedal control, *Line 6 FBV Longboard* or similar
- An MIDI controllable patchbay like *Digital Music Corp. GCX* is going to be necessary to get all my stuff together. 
- A bad ass outboard snyth module, thinkin' *Roland Sonic Cell*
- I'd like to replace my Whammy XP-100 with a *Whammy IV* as well as it's MIDI switchable.
- Maybe a *Korg Kaoss Pad KP3* too.

Fuck, I need a job.


----------



## DjangoFripp (May 11, 2009)

Amps:
Traynor YCV-50

Guitars:
Dell'Arte Gypsy Jazz Selmer Replica
Cheap Archtop Electric

Effects:
Devi Ever Hyperion Fuzz
Used Maestro Echoplex

Pickups:
Charlie Christian Pickup


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 11, 2009)

Wish list currently is as follows:

Mako MAK2 head + cab
Attenuator!!!
BRJ custom 7/MAYBE Suhr 7 if they do it
Ibanez XPT700XH (w/ BKP's and ebony dye)
ESP Eclipse II in snow white 
Rocktron Prophesy II

I'll more than likely at least get one of the guitars, probably the BRJ/Suhr if I can put down the cash, if not then probably the Ibby (so I'll probably end up with the Ibby  ). The amp is going to be a stretch though


----------



## danenachtrieb (May 11, 2009)

engl something besides fireball, rackmount isp decimator


----------



## cow 7 sig (May 11, 2009)

i picked up my second randall t2
im waiting on an rm 100
and i got a randall xl cab


----------



## El Caco (May 11, 2009)

A review so far



s7eve said:


> Heaps of stuff that I want, I can not afford all of it, some are definite, one has been purchased and I am waiting for delivery, a few I'm about to go look for
> 
> Guitars, I'd like at least one of the following. I got the Ochoteco
> RG7CST
> ...



New list

Power conditioner
More Cables
Apogee Duet
Blackouts
Tremelono
Logic Studio
Reason
Lessons

TBH I would like to grab a Xiphos to try but over the next few months I hope to be in a position of being able to go hunting for my first home, I am satisfied with the gear I have and want to unload a few things but I am not really suffering from any GAS.


----------



## MFB (May 11, 2009)

Any specific reason for both the GSP1101 and the ENGL? Just more tonal variety?


----------



## El Caco (May 11, 2009)

ENGL is for tone, GSP1101 is for FX

The extra tone options are icing on the cake.

While the GSP1101 has some great modeling especially with the beta firmware I have not found a piece of gear that I prefer tonally to the E530. The E530 might end up being the one piece of gear that never leaves my RIG.


----------



## MFB (May 11, 2009)

I was considering the E530 and just using that + power amp for my actual gear but I've yet to hear any good clips of it on the net


----------



## El Caco (May 11, 2009)

You didn't like the clips on netmusicians? netmusicians.org - the guitar gear mp3 database

I have heard some really good clips but I can not remember if they were on soundclick, myspace or another site. I think I remember a really good soundclick one being posted here not too long ago.


----------



## MFB (May 11, 2009)

The Metallica ones are good and they have almost the same tone for some of them, but compared to what the Mesa tone it seems a little too dry with not enough punch, but different strokes


----------



## El Caco (May 12, 2009)

Exactly except for the punch part an E530 punches hard, and if you want Mesa fizz then you get a Mesa 

I haven't found the killer clip I was thinking of but Fionn wrote a while ago that he recorded these with an E530

Fionn&trade on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
6Flo7 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Singularity on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## El Caco (May 12, 2009)

More from Alekke

SoundClick artist: Evil Never Dies - metal/thrash/hardcore/experimental
E.N.D. [Album "Depravity" OUT NOW!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## MFB (May 12, 2009)

Wow, after looking at their gear now I know why I wasn't too keen on E.N.D.'s tone...it's because they're using M7's with ENGL which is the Meshuggah djent tone which I really hate


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (May 12, 2009)

I just got a Vader 2x12 two days ago, pretty awesome cab, i must say!

The only other thing im going to do my best to get is either a Green Dot UV or a K7. Im debating which one i want to go for. I love UV's, but the mahogany on the K7 is giving me GAS

oh, and if i come across one when i have the available cash, a japanese made Boss Heavy Metal Pedal! I always wanted one just to mess around with, get that buzzsaw swedish death thing going on.


----------



## El Caco (May 12, 2009)

Yep there wouldn't be so much variety if everyone was looking for the same thing in tone, my tone just happens to be Engl, I really like Soldano and Mesa as well but Engl are my first love at the moment and I can't see that changing anytime soon. The GSP1101 gets me close enough to Mesa and Soldano that I don't care to spend the big bucks but in a few weeks I will be comparing it to a Soldano and Triple at the meet up hopefully so we will see just how close it gets then


----------



## MFB (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, some of the Digitech modelling stuff has been making my jaw drop. The GNX3000 sound clip "Rectified" on their website is impressive


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 12, 2009)

Rivera Knucklehead Bottom Cabinet.

BKPs

A high end 6 string, or even a Charvel Model 6 \m/

Sperzel tuners

Graphtech or bone nut - If I get a hardtail 6 string.

Maybe a tremol-no

A Blank Ebony Freboard for my Ibanez along with Massive Frets!

Harmonizer rackmount

control board

Morley wah

stuff! I guess...


----------



## Nick1 (May 13, 2009)

1. I want either a 7 or an 8. I an 8, it will be the Schecter. If a 7 it will either be the EBMm JP7 or a Carvin DC 727 or 747. I dont want an Ibanez because all the good ones have trems (I hate floyds especially on 7s!!!) and all they all have paper thin necks. Id snatch a JP 7 up in a heartbeat cause of the awesome quality of all EBMM guitars and the Piezo and that awesome middle position on the toggle! And it has Dimarzios and no EMGs!!! But its got a trem and has a fairly thin neck . So that leads me to pretty much a Carvin. 

2. I also want a Fender American Deluxe Telecaster that Ill drop in some Dimarzios and some Locking tuners. 

3. Semi-Hollow guitar. Probably either some ES-### 

4. Probably several more pedals of various makes and models. Im a pedal freak.


----------



## Leuchty (May 13, 2009)

1. MESA Triple Rec.

2. MXR GT-OD

3. MXR EVH Phase 90

4. Perhaps, LTD M-1000


----------



## damigu (May 13, 2009)

1/ BKP painkiller pickup (already on order).

2/ dimarzio X2N pickup (will order once my project guitar gets to that point--i expect around mid summer).


no big plans for purchases this year beyond those two relatively small ones.


----------



## BurialWithin (May 13, 2009)

this year i got :
Vader 4x12
blackouts for my Murder Weapon
Dimarzio D-activator 
Replacement mahogany body for my 7620(ordering it friday may 15th!!!woo!!)
Ibanez TS-9 tubescreamer-amazing i love it


----------



## WeHaveToGoBack (May 14, 2009)

Decimator
Blackouts
Some new OD (haven't decided yet)
maybe upgrade wireless to digital

and depending on my job and other financial situations: new head
maybe 5150/xxx/mesa recto/engl/who knows


----------



## Underworld (May 14, 2009)

Maybe a Framus Cobra cab, or Greenbacks for my Dragon Cab... maybe a Custom 7, maybe an Other JP7, probably some OD pedals, I've got a lot of ideas but not a lot of money


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 21, 2009)

I'm getting there. Got myself a bass and I'm ordering a Boss GT8 as soon as I get paid, which will be next Friday. I can get a new guitar and a 6505 if I work really fooking hard, it'll be worth it.


----------



## facelessC7 (May 22, 2009)

hopefully a 6505 and a new cab by the end of summer


----------



## mnemonic (May 22, 2009)

nothing haha

wait strings count? i got some new strings


----------



## FireaL (May 22, 2009)

in the next week a blackstar ht-5 and a small cab


----------



## damigu (May 22, 2009)

damigu said:


> 1/ BKP painkiller pickup (already on order).
> 
> 2/ dimarzio X2N pickup (will order once my project guitar gets to that point--i expect around mid summer).
> 
> ...




#1 is now complete! it just came today. w00t!

on to number 2 soon!


----------



## svart (Jun 22, 2009)

svart said:


> guitar:
> want an Ibanez xpt 707 badly
> 
> amp:
> ...



well, seem to pull it off this year after all 

got the xiphos

scored a second Mesa cab

the pedalcase will be next and maybe I'll manage to find the money to even get me a triamp as well


----------



## silentrage (Jun 22, 2009)

For me, something by Fortin Amps for sure.


----------



## groph (Jun 22, 2009)

Well first I need a damn job, but I still want stuff.

Boost for my RM100 - Maxon 808, TS9, GT-OD, something like that.
4x12 cab - Ideally something like a matching Randall XL, Vader, Orange PPC412, but probably something used.

Good cables to rig up everything
ISP Decimator if my Smart Gate doesn't cut the mustard
Roland Cube 30

If I decide to keep my RG7321, I'll need a hipshot bridge and DiMarzio Blazes in green

Stuff I might sell:

Ibanez RG7321
Peavey Bandit 112
Marshall MG10CD - for like, a Snickers bar, even.
Line 6 Pocket POD
Randall RM100, fully loaded w/ Ultra, Treadplate and Clean modules. Probably worth like $1700 CAD at least. Mint condition. If I can't get what I want out of it I'd be willing to trade it for a Randall V2 or T2, preferably a V2 since I fell in love with that amp when I tried it.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 22, 2009)

Either a SC-608 or a custom made 8 string with a little help from Mr Roter.

EZZY no?


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I bought a Pod XT Live, but also bought a Randall T2 a few weeks ago 

So next will probably be a decent cab, like a black Orange 2 x 12


----------



## Meldville (Jun 22, 2009)

Have bought:

Engl E504 Straight 100 head (best buy ever)
Bareknuckle Miracle Man neck and Painkiller bridge pickups
Boss HM2 (for when I wanna get my Entombed-tone on!)

will buy (or trade for):
Another Ibby 7
a backup head (hopefully another Engl, but maybe an Ampeg V4 or Peavey Butcher)


----------



## MFB (Jun 22, 2009)

MFB said:


> Agile Intrepid 8 Standard ($535)
> Randall head ($200-$350)
> 2x12 cab (?)
> Pedal Tuner ($80?)
> ...



Wow, and I thought $700 was bad, I just threw that down on my fucking half/three-quarter stack

Currently out of what I wanted before, slight variations

Agile Intrepid 8 Standard ($535) --> put the final payment of $230ish
Randall head ($200-$350) --> Turned into a MKIII w/ 4x12 for $700
2x12 cab (?) --> Snagged an Avatar 2x12 w/V30's for $275
Pedal Tuner ($80?) --> Planet Waves Pedal Tuner w/AC Adapter --> $70
KORG PadKontrol ($200) --> Fuck this useless thing
Seymour Duncan JB7 ($60) --> Turned into an X2N-7 for $80

So the current grand total of spending this year has come to...$1445

Not to mention I'll be putting an X2N in the new axe I've got coming in but the EMG that I tear out should be able to cover/trade for one no problem. I've also got to pick up a bass for recording which if I get the current one I want (Peavey Cirrus) I'm looking at $450, and a Shure mic - which is like another $50 - $75?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2009)

hehehe...

so far i've already bought a 7321, 7421, and a custom neck thru iceman (still in the works). i've also finally almost finished modding my 7620. i just have to wire up the killswitch which shouldn't take long at all.


----------



## screamindaemon (Jun 22, 2009)

As of last night.

Explorer, iceman, and LP designs from Guitar Plans Unlimited.
1 piece mahogany body blank
3x 1" hard curly maple boards (neck blank)
1 5A 1"ish quilted top.

Still working on which pickups I want, and if I want to through a Graphtech Ghost on it as well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 22, 2009)

oh yeah... i plan on picking up a set of bare knuckle holy divers for the incoming iceman


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 22, 2009)

Bought so far:
Carvin DC727 black stained flamed maple with blackburst, ebony FB, NIN, hardtail
Agile Intrepid OB Pro

On order:
Agile Interceptor 827 Lizard Burst. 

Already sold:
Mark IIB head

Want to buy:
Roadster 2x12 combo OR Mark V combo/head OR Sig X head OR ...? I'd have an easier time figuring pi to 100 decimal places than what amp to get.  In truth I may just stick with my POD2.0 and the Trademark 60 (since I can use it just as a poweramp in a pinch).

I also need to get my crappy HZs swapped out of a custom Warmoth I did. I'll probably put either a JB or perhaps try a BKP, depending.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 23, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ...looks like a Vox Time Machine is the only purchase for me this year....
> 
> ...or hopefully a Mac.


 

Ok, got the Time Machine (for a while, but I forgot about this post). 

Still working on the Mac....


----------



## yellowv (Jun 23, 2009)

Well lets see here... I got a few things. 
1)Ibanez RG2610E. Officially bought it the end of December but I got it in the beginning of January.
2)BKP Painkiller.
3)Carvin Legacy half stack, and eventually traded the Legacy head for my 5150.
4)ISP Decimator
5)Morley Tremonti Wah 
6)Boss GT-8 
7)Ordered a Caparison Chis Amott Dellinger which Fed Ex damaged and is being replaced by a Horus HGS maple, hopefully in the next couple of weeks.
8)Bodenhamer modded SD-1.
9)Rocktron mAXE preamp.
10)Agile AL-2500 Albino.
11)Agile Intrepid Standard Dual.
12)Bodenhamer modded DS-1.
13)Bareknuckle Holy Diver.
14)Parker Fly Mojo.
15)BKP Miracle Man Set.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 23, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Priority #1 is recording equipment. To that end, I want a Tascam FW1884 interface/console and 4+ dynamic mics, either Audix i5s or Audio-Technica ATM650s.
> 
> After that, I need to get my effects under control again. I've been looking around for something to replace my old, broken Lexicon MPX G2, looking at things like a G System or Eventide Eclipse. Ultimately, even though it's old and outdated, I think I'd rather just get another G2, because I really liked the way it worked in my setup. I'm pretty God damn tempted by Eventide's stompboxes, though....
> 
> ...


How things change.

I'm picking up a used B52 AT212 tomorrow, because my tone is killing me. That'll hold me over until I can afford a JVM, at least. I already bought a cheap bass amp, mostly because one of my coworkers started playing bass for me and didn't have his own rig; when he picks up his own amp, I'll keep this for myself. I'm also going to get a Voodoo Lab GCX in the next month or so, and hopefully I'll be picking up another MPX G2 very shortly. Recording gear will come shortly after, but now that I pretty much have a full band lineup, live sound has become the priority.


----------



## Harry (Jun 23, 2009)

About a month ago, but bought an X3 Live from S7eve


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## petereanima (Jun 23, 2009)

i just saw it, my post fomr Jan 19th:



petereanima said:


> need: new cab
> 
> i may propably end up saving for it to buy next year, but buy 2 eminence swamp thangs instead.



new cab already here.


----------



## Anton (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I bought the VHT Pitbull UL which I wanted and also the Marshall cab that I wanted. 

*Equipment:*
TC Gmajor
RG-16
Rack Bloody Murder
Ground Control


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 23, 2009)

what I've bought:
Ibanez TS9 Turbo Tube Screamer
Seymour Duncan '59 (in Ibanez RG5EX1 now)

what I will (hope to) buy
7 stringer
Line 6 M13 (or some other nice multi-effect unit)
2x12 Extension Cab (avatar, carvin, or vader)
new hockey gear (not guitar/music related, but ya know)


----------



## Tulu (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm updating my rig next month. This is what I'm getting.

Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7 seven stringer

Some kind of 6 string. Probably an Esp Ltd...

EVH 5150 III amp head

Mills Acoustics 2x12


----------



## rossevans (Jun 23, 2009)

Framus Cobra, Dean RC7

this will prolly take till '10 to get haha!


----------



## Dylan S (Jun 23, 2009)

I bought some Blackouts for my Hellraiser and a 6505+ head.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 24, 2009)

bought- 
ESP MII urban camo (already sold it )
ESP reindeer standard series
Rico Jr. custom Jekyll

incoming-
Jackson custom shop XTRR
on the waitlist for an Axe FX Ultra 
maybe Fryette poweramp
probably order a Rico Jr Jekyll 7 

LOL I'm terrible with money.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 24, 2009)

cow 7 sig said:


> i picked up my second randall t2
> im waiting on an rm 100
> and i got a randall xl cab





update
got a second xl cab,esp sc607b,esp,viper 417,mxr evh 90,mxr carbon copy,mxr zw44,boss/roland ab2 switcher,digitech whammy,emg 707[for the 607b],evo7,evo X2,boss ch1.
i canned the rm 100 and am waiting for my bogner ubershall to arrive from over seas
oh and 2 v30s


----------



## y8c616 (Jul 28, 2009)

bought:
Ashdown FA60 head a plus 2 4x12 cabs
Apple macbook pro
M-audio firewire solo
Sure SM57
Logic pro 8

To Buy: 
Ibanez RG7620
M-audio headphomes and/or monitors
Logic studio


----------



## sami (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh you lucky sunova!! lol I'd love to own an Ashdown FA!

-Got a Sennheiser e609 a couple of weeks ago


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 28, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> Either a SC-608 or a custom made 8 string with a little help from Mr Roter.
> 
> EZZY no?



well thus far i have bought a 2nd hand ibanez RG7321 and a blackstar metal pedal.

still thinking about SC-608B though....


----------



## y8c616 (Jul 28, 2009)

sami said:


> Oh you lucky sunova!! lol I'd love to own an Ashdown FA!
> 
> -Got a Sennheiser e609 a couple of weeks ago


 Yeah the Ashdown is a great rig; even better seeing as i got it all for just £400
The e609 looks like a good piece of kit, though looks like something i'd record drums with; Is it usefull for guitar too?


----------



## sami (Jul 28, 2009)

e609 is meant for guitar cabs. You can even just hang it over the front with a wire. Really convenient!


----------



## polloymedio (Jul 29, 2009)

This year i changed al lot of my rig. Here's the list so far:

- Peavey 3120
- Ibanez Prestige S1520
- Evolution bridge pickup
- MXR Carbon Copy delay
- Visual Sound Route 66
- Vox V847 Wah
- EHX Micro Pog
- 2 Warehouse speakers (bad luck, my cab fked up  )
- Axiom 61 keyboard

still to come:

- Ernie ball Volume pedal (still not sure)
- Tech 21 R.V.B.
- Evolution Neck pickup
- Mogami cable (55 feet) and Neutrik conectors (16)

i think thats it... what you think?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 29, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ok, got the Time Machine (for a while, but I forgot about this post).
> 
> Still working on the Mac....


 

Wait is over, I got the Mac.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 29, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Randall XL 4x12
> 
> Morley Wah, some kind of really fucking old flange



Even better, pfft who needs a Randall Cabinet when you can have a Rivera cabinet for $499 less 

Got the morley, got a TTM 6 string, getting two mystery items I'll be posting soon 

- After those, MAYBE blackouts for my Ibanez...or EVO/Blaze combo. 

A case for my poor ibanez


----------



## damigu (Jul 29, 2009)

i bought a laptop last month.
it wasn't meant to be a gear purchase--i bought it for the upcoming school year.
but it kicks my desktop's ass so it counts as gear since it is my new recording platform.


----------



## ykcirj (Jul 30, 2009)

This year so far i have bought: 

line 6 vetta II
Line 6 fbv controller
Genz Benz gflex cab
ESP LTDSC207 (also installed an emg 707 in the bridge)

I still plan on getting a xiphos 7 string or maybe a schecter blackjack soon aswell. Then I'll be done buying crap...for a little while hopefully.


----------



## Decipher (Jul 30, 2009)

*So far this year I have purchased:*
-EA Siren Speaker cables
-EA Melody short runs for my rack
-Rackman Sliding Pedal Tray
-MIDI Solutions Thru Box
-Voodoo Labs Ground Control Pro
-Eventide Timefactor
-ATA Custom Case for my Rivera Knucklehead Reverb

*UPDATED NEED LIST:*
-Seymour Duncan Blackout 8's for my RG2228 (on order )
-Furman AR-15 II Voltage Regulator
-another Axess GRX4 to put some pedals in my effects loop
-Morley Wah (either the Tremonti or Bad Horsie, have yet to compare)
-8 space ATA Rack Case
-another Rackman Sliding Pedal Tray
-Voodoo Lab ISO-5 (waiting for release date)


----------



## MFB (Jul 30, 2009)

Adding to my list since I do need this shit :

Planet Waves cable(s)
OD Pedal
Delay Pedal
Boss FS-5
Boss FS-6

OD pedal and Planet Waves cables may be taken care of this weekend but might not


----------



## kmanick (Jul 30, 2009)

slow year for me
Ibanez 8527 DKB J Custom
Mesa Boogie Mark IV(A) short combo.

not much but top shelve


----------



## sdgiffin (Jul 31, 2009)

I have bought a lot of stuff this year. A whole new rig actually.

Mesa Boogie 2Ch Dual Rectifier Rev G.
Vader 2x12 Cabinet
Xotic BB Preamp
Protone Jason Becker Distortion
TC Electronic Nova
Dunlop Hammett Wah
Fender Standard Telecaster
Korg Pitchblack + Tuner


Gear left to buy....

Pedaltrain Pedalboard
Dunlop DC Brick
Lovepedal Pickvibe
Lovepedal Baby Trem
MXR EVH Phase 90
Malekko Spring Chicken Reverb
JJ High Gain Preamp & Poweramp tube set


----------



## Hawkevil (Jul 31, 2009)

This year I've bought:

LCD EC1000 
Alesis M1Actives 620
A new laptop to do my recording on
Musicman Silhoette
and just ordered an Agile Inprepid Pro 

I think thats me done really for this year. Being a student it means I have to essentially swap things. I sell something to buy something new.


----------



## Nats (Jul 31, 2009)

i bought some mic cables that i later returned. that's pretty much it


----------



## MFB (Jul 31, 2009)

sdgiffin said:


> Protone Jason Becker Distortion



How is the JB Distortion pedal? I remember seeing videos of it a while back and meant to look into it and never did


----------



## pirateparty (Aug 3, 2009)

Just eBay'd:

-Visual Audio 1 Spot 9v pedal powerer
-Rondo Medium Pedal Case
-6 space rack
-Furman Rackrider Power Conditioner

wooo! its finally rack time for me!


----------



## sdgiffin (Aug 4, 2009)

MFB said:


> How is the JB Distortion pedal? I remember seeing videos of it a while back and meant to look into it and never did



Fucking awesome man. It definitely nails the Marshall, Shrapnel records, type of tone. Great for leads, not my 1st pick for rhythms. I'll make a detailed video sometime soon. There really aren't any on the net, just the Cooley shredfest vids.


----------



## MFB (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmmm, if it's good for leads maybe I'll pick it up since that seems to be about the only tone I'm missing from my arsenal


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 4, 2009)

I think less gear would be good for me, I honestly question why I have 4 guitars. 
I could sell 2 of them, that ridiculous stack i got for christmas(though I'd feel like a jerk to)

get a decent 30 watt amp and headphones

this year so far:
Schecter 006 Hellraiser
Ibanez Rg7321

plan to buy:
Vox Amplug
decent pair of heaphones


----------



## plyta (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm waiting till Fractal Audio releases this Axe-Fx for PC. That's pretty much it for me this year


----------



## tbird11 (Aug 5, 2009)

2009 purchases so far:

-Ibanez RG2228
-Lundgren M8 bridge pickup
-LTD MH1000FR


----------



## obiwan (Aug 27, 2009)

If I get the money for that:

- Diezel Herbert/VH4 (have still to test the difference, know thw VH4 already well)
- Diezel Frontloaded 4X12 Cabinet

Only two things but tremenduous expensive, unfortunately....


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's what I remember:



Schecter Loomis Signature 
ESP LTD Serpent 600
ESP LTD GL200 (El-Cheapo M1) 
Edwards Gold Top Les Paul
Martin HD28 
Original FR to replace the FR Special on the GL200
BKP's (War Pig, Crawler set, Steve Stevens w/Crawler neck (set), Nail Bomb)
Mesa/Boogie Triple Rectifier
Mesa/Boogie Stilletto Deuce Series 2
Randall RM100LB 
Marshall 2466 Vintage Modern
Splawn Quickrod 
Randall T2HH (Sold)
MTS Modules 7(ea) - Mr. Scary, Friedman Mod'd Plexi, Jaded Faith Mod'd Ultra XL, SL+, Gigamod/Pete Mod'd 1086, Salvation CAE3, Brown
Rack Tuner
Boss GT700
Alesis Quadraverb
GCX Switcher (2ea)
Morley Bad Horsie1 Wah
Eventide Pitch Factor
Eventide TimeFactor
Eventide Mod Factor
BBE Sonic Maximizer
Boss 59 Bassman Pedal
Boss DLX Reverb Pedal
ISP Decimator
Maxon OD808
FJA OD 
Genz-Benz G-Flex 212 2(ea)
Carvin Power Conditioner
Juice Goose Power Conditioner
Ground Control Pro 
Line 6 Rack Mount Wireless
2 Head w/8 Space Rack ATA Case
6 Space Rack ATA Case
150' Mogami 2524
140 Neutrik Connectors
Solder Station


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 27, 2009)

Damn my list definitely does not compare to BIGKAHUNA's, think I need to step up my game a little. Anyway here goes,

PowerMac G5 2.3 dp
Pod Studio ux2
Reaper ($50 donation)
Agile Custom (paid deposit for Jan delivery)


----------



## technomancer (Aug 27, 2009)

Hmmm so far
- Carvin Bolt (walnut neck / walnut body / birdseye maple board / blue flame maple top)
- Luczak Custom Steinberger (limba body / blue flame maple carved top / Steinberger neck / Steinberger TransTrem)
- Fede Swirled GMC Parker Nitefly-M
- KxK Sii-7 (ordered)
- KxK Sii-7ex (ordered)
- KxK Single Cut (finished / payed off this year)
- Razar SS Purpleheart 8 String
- Fractal Audio Axe-FX Ultra
- Alesis IO|26
- Cameron modded Bogner Uberschall


----------



## XEN (Aug 27, 2009)

It's been a quiet year for me. All I picked up was the Roland VG-99.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah, quiet year for me too. Pickup up a couple of BKPs for various guitars, but that's about it.
Since I already own about 15 guitars and a whole studios worth of equipment, mics etc. I can't really complain


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 27, 2009)

technomancer said:


> See Matt's gear list, wait 2 months, then it's mine.



Fixed.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Aug 27, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> Damn my list definitely does not compare to BIGKAHUNA's, think I need to step up my game a little. Anyway here goes,



The only I reason bought so much stuff is because I haven't purchased much gear for the last 6 years. I work over seas and am about to move to the Philippines and finding the items on my list would have been difficult and if I did happen to locate a piece of gear I would probably pay double. I basically stock piled in preparation for the baron gear market I am about live in. I am rather stoked to get home and start the assembling my racks.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 27, 2009)

That's awesome dude, you picked up some cool shit, that was a smart idea. Definitely post up some picks when you finish assembling your racks dude.


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 27, 2009)

My next 7. Warmoth carved-top chambered mahogany body, 25" scale neck, real Floyd. 

The de-butchering has already begun on the body. Somebody used metal plates (!) to relocate the bridge for a 25 1/2" scale neck.


----------



## matty2fatty (Aug 27, 2009)

I had no plans to buy anything this year, but I just bought a JSX head and Randall 4x12, and with the money I get from dumping my old amp I'm either going to get blackouts or a POD X3...its been a good year after all!


----------



## screamindaemon (Aug 27, 2009)

screamindaemon said:


> I want a amp head and cab. Don't know which one yet.
> I managed to try out a Mesa dual rec, engl powerball, and many different marshalls.
> 
> No clue on the cab yet.
> ...


Funny how things change over the course of a year... oh well...

I've got an S5470 on the way. Should be here in a week or two.

I want to get my hands on a Mesa Mark V. Those things give me nerd boners every time I see them.


----------



## El Caco (Aug 27, 2009)

Time for a another review of what I wanted vs what I got



s7eve said:


> A review so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I still have not tried a Xiphos and I still want to 

My purchases this year

*Guitars*
Ochoteco
Loomis x2
Goya G110 Acoustic

*Gear*
Crunchlab and Liquidfire on the way
GSP1101
Mesa 20/20
Advance midi switcher now for sale along with the Engl
Rack x2
Humfrees
Cables
Sansui Amp
Celestion Ditton 22's

Now I need to sell some guitars and gear to fund future purchases and I don't think this year has much more in store for me but I would like at least one multiscale guitar and who knows we might get to put a deposit on one of those this year but we will not see it until next year.

As far other possible purchases, my new list,

Multiscale deposit
Power conditioner
Smaller Rack?
Neck Blackout
Tremelono
Apogee duet
Logic studio
Reason
New cables
Lessons

It still looks a lot but I am getting near the end of my gear journey, I am thinking seriously about building a few guitars, I do not really GAS for anything that is a realistic purchase ATM and I have pretty much all I need, the main priority now should be learning how to use what I have got.


----------



## nikt (Aug 28, 2009)

this year so far
1. Ibanez LACS AX7
2. Marshall 1936 2x12 cab
3. Orange Tiny Terror
4. Planet Waves speaker cable


plans:
put Bartolini pickups into AX7 if they can still be ordered as 7 string
new 2x12 cab (orange or VHT FB)

not much compared to other years


----------

